# 235/40/17 on stock 17"



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Will a 235/45/17 fit the stock 17" wheel?
Will I have strut rub issues? Will the tire look narrow?


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone know?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Many wheels can accommodate 1 size up or 1 size down in width. Your best bet would be to ask a tire installation place to make certain for the stock wheel. As far as strut rub, you'd be less likely to experience strut rub with a thinner tire. I don't think the 18" tires look narrow, the 17's are pretty wide to begin with.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NT91 said:


> Will a 235/45/17 fit the stock 17" wheel?
> Will I have strut rub issues? Will the tire look narrow?


Yes, no, doubtful.

You should be fine with 235s. Stock size 245s will not rub the struts with a proper alignment, so 235s would do fine. 

As Judge said, the 235s on the 18s don't look narrow. 10mm is a pretty small difference to see.

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I would have no problems staying with 245's. I have not had one instance of strut rub. Keeping the tires properly balanced, and a watchful eye on alignments will safe guard you against strut rub. Every oil change at 5k I get my tires rebalanced, and rotated. First set of tires were replaced with over 26K on them.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

FYI, the Monaro came stock with 235/45/17. Pontiac chose to put 245s on.

mac


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think I will go with the 235/45 tire. Thanks


----------

